# Small tank. How often should it be cleaned?



## beatlesusan (May 18, 2009)

I think Leslie has about a half gallon tank. Pretty small I suppose. I thought it would be ok because it was packaged specifically for betta fish. But reading on here, it seems it's small. Anyhoo, I don't have the money to get a bigger one yet so I was wondering how often I should clean this little tank? I was doing it once a week, but with this last cleaning she was getting stress marks so I knew it was time to clean so I did it a little early. So how often should I change her water?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well if your keeping that tank you should probably do 100% changes twice a week. What I would do if I were you is get a 10g tank from Petco for just $10. Then you only have to do like a 20% maybe once a week.


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

JAck's Pets $8.00 for a 1 gal critter keeper, and that'll work. that's what mine are in. but even in thoughs i go 25% changes twice a week and 100% every two weeks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Critter keepres work great. I have 1 in a 1 1/2 gallon and another one in a 2 1/2 gallon. I'd go with 100% water changes, twice a week, like Ionballer said.


----------



## beatlesusan (May 18, 2009)

I didn't realize they were that inexpensive! I was looking online at Petco and they were upwards of around $40. I guess it pays to go to the store. Thanks! Now, with a bigger tank, will I need a heater?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If your tank goes under 75F then you should get a heater. But still a 10g with no heater is better than a 1/2g


----------



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

I would say you should do a 100% water change every week or so, with a all out cleaning around every 1-3 months.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I do partial changes on my 4 gallon once a week and then I do full changes once a month. I try to pick up debris off the bottom with a turkey baster every week.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Tanks can be cheap, but getting a hood is a bit more expensive. When it boils down to getting all that is needed, it's cheaper to get a tropical fish aquarium kit at least it is for me). The only thing you need to add are the decor and fish.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

You were probably looking at kits. Those range from about 40 and up (though I got a pretty good one for just under 30 at Walmart. It's definitely cheaper there)

Getting just a tank with nothing else is REALLY cheap no matter where you look. 
Lights are totally necessary, especially for bettas, so you don't exactly need a hood or lid. Plus, with no hood or lid, you can semi aquatic or aquatic plants that can grow out of the tank "like Lucky bamboo" and it looks pretty cool.

With a small tank and a betta, you don't really NEED a filter, so you're good on that front.

In the long run, you'll want to get a heater, but you can wait until you get more money and they're not too expensive, really.

So going with an empty tank (instead of a kit) might be an awesome plan for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

how often should i change a 2 gal tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do a 100% change once a week.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

The heater is needed...I just added 6 heaters into all of my tanks/bowls!!!


----------

